# Importing Goods - Paperwork?



## HockeyGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi

For those of you who have shipped a container to South Africa, did your moving company handle everything? Is there any paperwork or custom forms to be filled prior to arriving to South Africa.
Also our container will be household goods and since my wife is a returning SA citizen, we will be exempt of duties and VAT - is there a form or document to fill out?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

HockeyGuy said:


> Hi
> 
> For those of you who have shipped a container to South Africa, did your moving company handle everything? Is there any paperwork or custom forms to be filled prior to arriving to South Africa.
> Also our container will be household goods and since my wife is a returning SA citizen, we will be exempt of duties and VAT - is there a form or document to fill out?
> ...


The removal company should know what you have to fill in. A clearing agent will be appointed by the agents of your removal company. 
We had to produce lots of paperwork as we brought a car back, we were asked about the number of TVs, DVDs, CD's in the container, had no problems with any of our household stuff though. The car was a bit of a problem, but that was sorted after a visit to SARS and the customs office.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

HockeyGuy said:


> Hi
> 
> For those of you who have shipped a container to South Africa, did your moving company handle everything? Is there any paperwork or custom forms to be filled prior to arriving to South Africa.
> Also our container will be household goods and since my wife is a returning SA citizen, we will be exempt of duties and VAT - is there a form or document to fill out?
> ...


We are moving over in a couple of weeks and have released our stuff for shipping. We did have some forms to fill in, provided by the removal company and to use over there. The only thing we filled in for use over here, was a valuation form. The removal company took care of the inventory etc. Once our shipment arrives in SA, I will be able to let you know more!!

Good luck with your move.
Bok


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

HockeyGuy said:


> Hi
> 
> For those of you who have shipped a container to South Africa, did your moving company handle everything? Is there any paperwork or custom forms to be filled prior to arriving to South Africa.
> Also our container will be household goods and since my wife is a returning SA citizen, we will be exempt of duties and VAT - is there a form or document to fill out?
> ...


hi

your shipping companies local agent will send you a couple of forms to complete for customes. basicaly you are just stating that there is nothing illeagle in your container. you will need to send them a copy of your passport and entry stamp. there are a couple of fees to be paid this side. a handeling fee and customs clearance fee. i think it came to about $500 or rand 4000 depending on the exchange rate. be aware though you must be ready to except your container as soon as it lands if not you will be charged demurge fees by the port authority or storage at very high rates by handling company. we negotiated free storage in the uk with the shipping company. if you are not going to be ready to receive your container better to arrange your own storage localy and get it delivered there.


----------

